# Anyone have a sting proof suit?



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm going to have to find a sting-proof beesuit. My hive is getting increasingly feisty, and I am getting increasingly sensitive to stings. I did a check this morning and got two stings through my cotton suit to my right upper arm, and I have swelling from my shoulder down to the inside of my elbow. It's a good naturally strong hive, so re-queening is not anything I am considering. Any suggestions for someone who makes a good suit for my needs?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been think about getting one too. I have been reading up on them. I think I am going to go with the Ultra Breeze. 

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219356&highlight=ultra


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks a million Derek. I'll check into it. The last time I thought about buying one was 6 years ago, but I never did it. I just put up with the stings, but my reactivity seems to be getting worse. If I buy one, I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

Not the answer your looking for but if their getting that hot wouldn't requeening make sense?

I only put the full suit when I'm pulling supers. Only stung once so far this season so far (only a T-shirt on at the time).

Hot hives just don't seem to fun to have around.

K


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

kopeck said:


> Not the answer your looking for but if their getting that hot wouldn't requeening make sense?
> K


Requeening this time of year would not make sense. Bees naturally get hotter in the fall. 

While you will not find a totally sting proof suit. I would recommend a golden bee suit. paid $235.00 for it last spring shipping included. I couldnt be happier with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

kopeck said:


> Not the answer your looking for but if their getting that hot wouldn't requeening make sense?


It would make sense if I wanted a gentle hive, but that's not my primary goal. This is a hive that was given to me 6 years ago that had been untended for 5 years prior. The fact that they managed to survive with varroa mites having been introduced some 15 years before suggested that they were naturally resistant or tolerant. It's the only hive I had (out of 4) that survived. They have attitude, but they also have grit, so I leave them alone to do their bee thing as a general rule. I have treated for mites twice in 6 years, and I intervene in a minimalist fashion. It's not what most beeks would do, but it's something I like to observe. 

Riverrat- I'll check into that suit too. Thanks.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

At this time year, you may be able to get away with wearing a sweatshirt or a pair of sweat pants under your existing suit. This would give you an extra thick layer between you and the business end of the girls.

Or, maybe I'm underestimating the heat of the Tejas sun...


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

*ultra breeze is the way to go!*

buy the suit from mag man, definantly worth the money, very comfortable in the heat and vutualy sting proof, i have worked in it all year and have not got stung through it once not talking bout working one hive all year either more like 1000 hives and no stings through it i am very happy with it.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

BigDaddyDS said:


> Or, maybe I'm underestimating the heat of the Tejas sun...


Well, it's about 90 today and sunny if that tells you anything.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

swarm_trapper said:


> buy the suit from mag man, definantly worth the money,
> 
> not talking bout working one hive all year either more like 1000 hives and no stings through it i am very happy with it.


 Wow, that's a good endorsement. I took a look at it and it looks like a good suit to invest in. Besides, My old cotton suit is getting old and I have gotten my $39.95's worth out of it.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

dragonfly said:


> Wow, that's a good endorsement. I took a look at it and it looks like a good suit to invest in. Besides, My old cotton suit is getting old and I have gotten my $39.95's worth out of it.



Invest is the key word here... I get "stung" just looking at the price of the breezy suits - ouch! But, if they come with a ten year warranty against tears, stuck zippers...


MM


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

MapMan said:


> Invest is the key word here... I get "stung" just looking at the price of the breezy suits - ouch! But, if they come with a ten year warranty against tears, stuck zippers...
> 
> 
> MM


I doubt that either comes with a ten year warranty, but if it is of any consolation I got my first one in 2003 ( http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205033&highlight=golden+bee+suit ) and it does not have any snags or rips in it yet and the zippers a fine too. 

BTW, the phone and address in the above link are no longer good.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks MM and BB


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought magnet man's ultra breeze suit and I really like it.

Was tending a very nasty hive today and was able to calmly and cooly walk into a vicious cloud of bees and open the hive and do a full inspection despite hundreds of pings on the head and face.

It felt like someone was throwing pennies at me.

Not one sting. It was 86 today and we had a nice breeze, so I barely broke a sweat.

Good equipment that you trust makes beekeeping so much more fun.

Now if I could just get those bees to calm down................


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Troy said:


> Was tending a very nasty hive today and was able to calmly and cooly walk into a vicious cloud of bees and open the hive and do a full inspection despite hundreds of pings on the head and face.


That's what I'm looking for. You described my girls.


----------



## tlozo (Jun 13, 2008)

Could the colony be africanized hybrid bees?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I cut a bee tree Tuesday and they were the same way. I think it is just the time of year. First time I ever wore my jacket on a tree cutting.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

tlozo said:


> Could the colony be africanized hybrid bees?


I doubt it. I sent a sample to A&M 5 years ago to have them analyzed. At the time, it was determined that they are European, and although we have occasional reports of AHB in this area, it's rare. I suspect they were originally Buckfast bees, and they do have a reputation for becoming agressive over time.


----------



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

Dragonfly,

Take a look at the Brazillian bee suits from Glorybee Foods. 
http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_List.cfm?PC=3&PSC=21&ProductCat_Name=Beekeepers%20Suits,%20Veils%20&%20Gloves&Token=199.227.131.50:{ts_2008-09-29_11:54:21}-186239

I have one and use it exclusively when I am back in Arizona playing with our AHB colonies. I think maybe occasionaly I've gotten 1 sting through the suit. 

Drawback is they cost a very pretty penny and of the two suits I have owned, the seam tends to unstitch in the back. As I have forgotten how to sew, I just use a bunch of duc tape to patch the hole from inside and out. If you or your spouse knows how to sew, then no problem.

Suits have vent ports to keep you cool.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Sting proof suit made in Italy.

http://www.swordsandarmor.com/mall/suit-of-armor-special_AR05203.htm


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

alpha6 said:


> Sting proof suit made in Italy.


  
I have GOT to have one of those. It would verify my neighbors' suspicions that I really am crazy.


----------

